# Private messages



## freakyfred (Jul 23, 2010)

Am I the only one who reacts this way or am I just over-excitable?


----------



## SailorCupcake (Jul 23, 2010)

I LOVE THAT HAPPY BOLD NUMBER.

I also get that way when i see my email inbox.... :happy:


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 23, 2010)

I react that way too....sadly i havent had a PM in quite a while. I miss that happy feeling *cries*


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503 (Jul 23, 2010)

what is this private massage you speak of?


----------



## Zowie (Jul 23, 2010)

Hahaha my smile is bigger when I get one. Unfortunately, Im such a slack for replying... I suck.

Edit: Are you trying to beat me at my own game?


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 23, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha my smile is bigger when I get one. Unfortunately, Im such a slack for replying... I suck.
> 
> Edit: Are you trying to beat me at my own game?



Um what game would this be

>>

<<


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 23, 2010)

Of course not. I mean, 69 is a pretty sexy total to have.

That's what we're talking about right? 69?


----------



## Tad (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't get that giddy....but I do admit the first thing I do when I log on is go to my user CP page, and look for updates to subscribed threads, new rep, and PMs (listed in the order of how likely there is to be something new....)


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 23, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> Am I the only one who reacts this way or am I just over-excitable?



LOL, no you're not! I love seeing that bold number on my PM.....unless it's from a moderator, lol. I just wish they would increase the capacity, you can only store 100 messages? That sucks.


----------



## Paquito (Jul 23, 2010)

I love getting private messages. Even it's just to bitch me out or tell me why I got an infraction.

Which happens semi-frequently.

But I also get to talk to lots of awesome people, which is significantly better.


----------



## Tad (Jul 23, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> LOL, no you're not! I love seeing that bold number on my PM.....unless it's from a moderator, lol. I just wish they would increase the capacity, you can only store 100 messages? That sucks.



If you become a supporting member (minimum $30 a year) you get an increased PM storage (250), as well as access to the clubhouse board (the former may be of more use than the latter, the club house is not so active these days). No pressure on anyone to do that (I've been on and off a supporter, sometimes I haven't had the money or been in the mood), but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Jul 23, 2010)

I love getting messages. I usually send a few, but its been awhile since I sent anybody a message.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 23, 2010)

The only time I don't like PMs is when there's a flame war going on with a troll and they start bombarding me with confirmation requests....oy vey.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Jul 23, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> Am I the only one who reacts this way or am I just over-excitable?



I love getting them but it's so rare for me I forgot what it is like.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 23, 2010)

I got an infraction yesterday!!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 23, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I got an infraction yesterday!!



I got one yesterday too. Was it your first time? Are you an infraction virgin no longer?

Shes a cruel, cruel mistress. But rep was there to take the sting away.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hahaha, yes, I get the same way. I'm like WAIT...what?! OMG YES!


----------



## djudex (Jul 23, 2010)

Me gusta


----------



## Zowie (Jul 23, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I got an infraction yesterday!!



...I hate to blow my bad-girl act, but what is an infraction?


----------



## Paquito (Jul 23, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...I hate to blow my bad-girl act, but what is an infraction?



Breaking the rules. I get mine for insulting members. I think the rule is that if you get five active ones, you get a temporary ban. But infractions have time limits, so they typically expire after 2 weeks.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2010)

I love getting PM's especially because for me I have been lucky enough to get some truly wonderful compliments via pm and its always nice when someone takes the time to pm you


----------



## Amandy (Jul 23, 2010)

you guys all suck moose balls. big ones.


**now waits anxiously for infraction fairy**


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 23, 2010)

Amandy said:


> you guys all suck moose balls. big ones.
> 
> 
> **now waits anxiously for infraction fairy**



you could post an inappropriate picture and maybe you'll get one . . .


----------



## supersizebbw (Jul 23, 2010)

@OP: lol! amazing thread...i thought it was just me who reacts like that! sadly there's been abit of a PM drought in my inbox recently


----------



## Esther (Jul 23, 2010)

I use a militant pop-up blocker so I tend not to notice when I have PMs!



djudex said:


> Me gusta



Also... hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Amandy (Jul 23, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you could post an inappropriate picture and maybe you'll get one . . .



one person's inappropriate is another person's decorative switch plate


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 23, 2010)

Amandy said:


> one person's inappropriate is another person's decorative switch plate



MOD!!!! 

I demand this be taken down . . . and give her an infraction. Jesus and a Penis. I am absolutely OUTRAGED!!!


(I think this might work. High five!)


----------



## Paquito (Jul 23, 2010)

Amandy said:


> one person's inappropriate is another person's decorative switch plate



I find nothing inappropriate about this. Please try again later.

Since I'm an infraction magnet, Hyde Park will be your best friend. Guaranteed at least one infraction.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jul 23, 2010)

Did someone call me a fairy???  I will have you know I am not the infraction fairy I am still the banninator!! LOL


Um, yeah, I remember when I used to like seeing that little bolded number, now I'm usually afraid to open it wondering what went wrong...but maybe I need to stop being cynical because last few PMs were pleasant.


And that switchplate is pretty darned close...if it didn't make me laugh so hard.


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow didn't really expect anyone to reply, except with "This is not thread-worthy".


Phew. You guys are awesome :>


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 24, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Did someone call me a fairy???  I will have you know I am not the infraction fairy I am still the banninator!! LOL
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, I remember when I used to like seeing that little bolded number, now I'm usually afraid to open it wondering what went wrong...but maybe I need to stop being cynical because last few PMs were pleasant.
> ...



but but . . . it's got a light switch as a penis . . .


----------



## Paquito (Jul 24, 2010)

And the children are just staring at it. And he's got his arms around them, kinda inviting them to get closer.
"Don't worry my children, you've flipped my switch to On. Wanna see the cave where I was reborn?"

It's obviously an attack on the Catholic Church.
 do it do it do it do it do it


----------



## Zowie (Jul 24, 2010)

Paquito said:


> And the children are just staring at it.
> 
> It's obviously an attack on the Catholic Church.
> do it do it do it do it do it



I was going to make a joke about flicking his switch...but that actually makes no sense.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 24, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I was going to make a joke about flicking his switch...but that actually makes no sense.



There actually is a joke right there


----------



## Zowie (Jul 24, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> There actually is a joke right there



You're terrible.


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 24, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You're terrible.



Flick it soooo goood.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 24, 2010)

Yeah there's something there...like

"How do you turn Jesus on?"
"Flick his switch."

or something.


----------



## fatkid420 (Jul 24, 2010)

Paquito said:


> But I also get to talk to lots of awesome people, which is significantly better.



dont you mean you get to exchange texts with them, talking requires a person there with you who is able to hear the words exit your mouth. 

i have a feeling if you are talking to awesome people on the internet they do not hear you.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 24, 2010)

I do get happy about getting a pm


----------



## Laura2008 (Jul 24, 2010)

This thread is full of win 

OMG I have to have that light switch for my office! It would put a smile on my face everyday. 

Freakyfred, I also get excited when that new message pops up in the corner of my screen. I haven't had any infractions yet (I'm kinda boring) so it's usually something nice from someone.


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 24, 2010)

I love getting private messages, mostly because the vas majority of them are from someone I like a lot.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 24, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Breaking the rules. I get mine for insulting members. I think the rule is that if you get five active ones, you get a temporary ban. But infractions have time limits, so they typically expire after 2 weeks.



My infraction for "Baiting other posters after being warned"...never expires. WTF.

Anywho..I loves me some PM's.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 24, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> My infraction for "Baiting other posters after being warned"...never expires. WTF.
> 
> Anywho..I loves me some PM's.



Woah! You have a permanent infraction for Baiting?

That would make you a...rather...skilled Baiter...right?


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 24, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Woah! You have a permanent infraction for Baiting?
> 
> That would make you a...rather...skilled Baiter...right?




Dare I say it?


Yes..




Yes I'm a Master Baiter.


----------



## Lavasse (Jul 24, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> but but . . . it's got a light switch as a penis . . .



Its Jesus he could have a bazooka for a penis if he wanted? Are YOU gonna be the one to tell him he can't?


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 24, 2010)

Lavasse said:


> Its Jesus he could have a bazooka for a penis if he wanted? Are YOU gonna be the one to tell him he can't?



And now somebody has to draw that.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 24, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> My infraction for "Baiting other posters after being warned"...never expires. WTF.
> 
> Anywho..I loves me some PM's.



WTF? Are you for real with that? LOL.


----------



## RJI (Jul 24, 2010)

Amandy said:


> one person's inappropriate is another person's decorative switch plate




That is awesome! 

I would totally put one of those in my guest bathroom.


----------



## RJI (Jul 24, 2010)

And my switches are Black so it would be even more controversial in my toilet room OMG


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 24, 2010)

I _think_ there's been some derailing in this thread.....i'm just sayin' 


Getting back on track, i had no less than three PM's last night. All from the same person...and a very nice person too 

That little bold number makes me happy


----------



## RJI (Jul 24, 2010)

What good is a thread in the BHM section if its not derailed?


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 24, 2010)

RJI said:


> And my switches are Black so it would be even more controversial in my toilet room OMG



Or more historically correct depending upon who you talk to


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 24, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Or more historically correct depending upon who you talk to



Indeed, that's a very good point.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 24, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> MOD!!!!
> 
> I demand this be taken down . . . and give her an infraction. *Jesus and a Penis*. I am absolutely OUTRAGED!!!
> 
> ...



This sounds like something you would say instead of cursing.
You hit yourself on the hand while hammering a nail. *says loudly* Jesus and a penis!! 
OR
*shivers from the cold* Jesus and a penis it's freezing out tonight!   

I know, I'm weird, but I embrace it. :happy:


----------



## Zowie (Jul 24, 2010)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> This sounds like something you would say instead of cursing.
> You hit yourself on the hand while hammering a nail. *says loudly* Jesus and a penis!!
> OR
> *shivers from the cold* Jesus and a penis it's freezing out tonight!
> ...



The absolute best was, I was waiting for a bus in January, and the woman next to me was on the phone and just yelled at her friend, *Fuck me gently, its cold out here!*


----------



## RentonBob (Jul 24, 2010)

I like seeing that I got a new message  I just hardly ever get them... Maybe I should start acting up so BEB has no choice but to admonish me


----------



## bladenite78 (Jul 24, 2010)

but never got one back lol, Im just not cute enough I guess hehe


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 24, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> WTF? Are you for real with that? LOL.



Yeah I said the same thing...It was on this Thread. It was shortly after Hyde Park got shut down and it seemed everyone was on a crusade over god knows what.


----------



## theronin23 (Jul 24, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> The absolute best was, I was waiting for a bus in January, and the woman next to me was on the phone and just yelled at her friend, *Fuck me gently, its cold out here!*



I exasperatedly exclaim "Fuck me with a chainsaw" quite a bit when things aren't goin' my way.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 24, 2010)

I love me PMs. Not to be confused with PMS.


----------



## Zowie (Jul 24, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I love me PMs. Not to be confused with PMS.



Where have you been?!


----------



## Bearsy (Jul 24, 2010)

I never get any


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 24, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Where have you been?!



You noticed? Woah.


----------



## Zowie (Jul 24, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> You noticed? Woah.



Hahaha, I guess I did? Welcome back!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 24, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, I guess I did? Welcome back!



Thanks! So...... how *YOU* doin'? :happy:


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503 (Jul 25, 2010)

oh shit! got one


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 25, 2010)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> This sounds like something you would say instead of cursing.
> You hit yourself on the hand while hammering a nail. *says loudly* Jesus and a penis!!
> OR
> *shivers from the cold* Jesus and a penis it's freezing out tonight!
> ...



HAHAHAHA, I just said that aloud, and it's marvelous. I will embrace it, and you. I shall start using "Jesus and a Penis."

Thank you.


----------



## RJI (Jul 25, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Yeah I said the same thing...It was on this Thread. It was shortly after Hyde Park got shut down and it seemed everyone was on a crusade over god knows what.



Teaches you to never again venture outside of the heaven that is the BHM section  Bad things can happen....


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 25, 2010)

Darn, I just got one for posting inappropriate graphics at the fat sexuality board! Talk about jinxing. lol


----------



## RJI (Jul 25, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Darn, I just got one for posting inappropriate graphics at the fat sexuality board! Talk about jinxing. lol




I would tell you to stay in the BHM section too but you entertain me in Hyde Park so venture out my dear


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 25, 2010)

Hum.......that's the way to get PM'S! I never knew....:doh:

Ok... Do you think I'd get a few if I posted naughty words or bad things in french? Are the PM's bilingual? Hahahaha! :happy:


----------



## RJI (Jul 25, 2010)

~nai'a~ said:


> Hum.......that's the way to get PM'S! I never knew....:doh:
> 
> Ok... Do you think I'd get a few if I posted naughty words or bad things in french? Are the PM's bilingual? Hahahaha! :happy:




If you post pictures of you in a french style hat eating croissants with captions in french I guarantee a slew of PM's and Rep...


----------



## Zowie (Jul 25, 2010)

~nai'a~ said:


> Hum.......that's the way to get PM'S! I never knew....:doh:
> 
> Ok... Do you think I'd get a few if I posted naughty words or bad things in french? Are the PM's bilingual? Hahahaha! :happy:



Oh, tabarnak.  Salut!


----------



## isamarie69 (Jul 25, 2010)

I only get them from the girls i go do stuff with, So its exciting because we are making plans, But it would be exciting to get ones from potential new friends too.


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 25, 2010)

RJI said:


> If you post pictures of you in a french style hat eating croissants with captions in french I guarantee a slew of PM's and Rep...



Hum................ok so the croissants would do it?
I'm hitting the bakery tomorrow!


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 25, 2010)

RJI said:


> If you post pictures of you in a french style hat eating croissants with captions in french I guarantee a slew of PM's and Rep...





bionic_eggplant said:


> Oh, tabarnak.  Salut!



Ah ben cibole! Une autre! Hihihihi! Coucou!

Je ne suis pas certaine que le béret et les croissants feront l'affaire! Haha!


I loooooooooooooooooooooooove your nick name!! It always makes me smile when I see it in different threds... :bow:


----------



## freakyfred (Jul 25, 2010)

Téigh transa ort féin! Cac a itheann agus bás! Focail dona!


Ná toirmeasc orm D:


----------



## Zowie (Jul 26, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> Téigh transa ort féin! Cac a itheann agus bás! Focail dona!
> 
> 
> Ná toirmeasc orm D:



Nah nah nah c'est pas juste ca, tu parke quoi? Gaelique? Tu sais que google ne veut pas me traduire ca? Alors, die moi s'il tu plait t'es cochoneries en anglais, cherie.

IC I'm too tipsy to be on the internet right now. I even have the wrong dmned thread.


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 26, 2010)

all you sexy french speaking folks...

I got the coolest PM EVAR..just now from one of my favorite artists.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Jul 26, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Nah nah nah c'est pas juste ca, tu parke quoi? Gaelique? Tu sais que google ne veut pas me traduire ca? Alors, die moi s'il tu plait t'es cochoneries en anglais, cherie.



C'est les Irlandais pour vous


----------



## bladenite78 (Jul 26, 2010)

i have been visited thrice now and not by ghosts of christmas hehe, thank you ladies, appreciate it very much.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 26, 2010)

I think it's cool getting private messages, so yep it's always nice to see a *bold* number in the unread section.


----------



## RJI (Jul 26, 2010)

~nai'a~ said:


> Hum................ok so the croissants would do it?
> I'm hitting the bakery tomorrow!



Substitutions are allowed... :eat2:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 26, 2010)

RJI said:


> I would tell you to stay in the BHM section too but you entertain me in Hyde Park so venture out my dear



I'm all over the place!


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 26, 2010)

RJI said:


> Substitutions are allowed... :eat2:



Substitutions? Any suggestions? Let's see...

Brioche? Hihihihihi!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 26, 2010)

RJI said:


> Substitutions are allowed... :eat2:


I'd like four napoleons, please. Oh, and a cannoli for the road. kthnxbai.


----------



## PinkRodery (Jul 26, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> Téigh transa ort féin! Cac a itheann agus bás! Focail dona!
> 
> 
> Ná toirmeasc orm D:



Gaaaah, tá mo Gaelige go dona. Chuaigh me go dthi Google Translate, mar ni raibh mé abalta do... comment...a leimh. 

><


----------



## rabbitislove (Jul 27, 2010)

I get that excited because I am THAT much of an attention whore.

I dont know if anyone here has noticed but I kind of like attention...


----------



## RJI (Jul 27, 2010)

~nai'a~ said:


> Substitutions? Any suggestions? Let's see...
> 
> Brioche? Hihihihihi!



MMMM Butter bread 
That will do... if this gets any more exciting I may just have to join this PM trend...:smitten:


----------



## RJI (Jul 27, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'd like four napoleons, please. Oh, and a cannoli for the road. kthnxbai.



You make the coffee, and I will bring the pastry.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 27, 2010)

RJI said:


> You make the coffee, and I will bring the pastry.


Sumatra sound good to you? Cream and sugar?


----------



## RJI (Jul 27, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Sumatra sound good to you? Cream and sugar?



Sounds good, or I could bring some of my 100% Kona my sister brings me from Hawaii each time she visits.


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 27, 2010)

RJI said:


> MMMM Butter bread
> That will do... if this gets any more exciting I may just have to join this PM trend...:smitten:



This one is for you!!  

View attachment 28698294produits-patisseries-gif.jpg


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 28, 2010)

I have recieved one today that made my day. It was fantastic.


----------



## MasterShake (Jul 28, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I have recieved one today that made my day. It was fantastic.


I haz received none.  :really sad: :sad:


----------



## calauria (Jul 28, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I get that excited because I am THAT much of an attention whore.
> 
> I dont know if anyone here has noticed but I kind of like attention...



Gosh!! Who doesn't like attention??


This thread makes me want to send flirty PMs to my secret crushes.

WARNING: I'm a shameless flirt!!!


----------



## shhtx1970 (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, I am check Dims only once a week so I do not expect PMs so its expected to have 0 PMs in my box. But its fun to see others get excited over it, I just see as another form of communication which is all good.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHAHA, I just said that aloud, and it's marvelous. I will embrace it, and you. I shall start using "Jesus and a Penis."
> 
> Thank you.



So I guess our new phrase gets the official Hozay thumbs up!  Hopefully we'll start a new trend. I actually said this the other day. I was having a hard time getting stuff out of the back of my friend's car and I cursed. Then I said "oh no, wait, I've got to use my new expression!" :doh: So I did! Then I had to explain where I got it from. :blush:


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 1, 2010)

I very rarely get PMs...and thats ok because I am the worlds worst emailer. I like to keep it short and sweet...so if someone emails me to tell me they want my bod, all I can think of to say is, "thanks". Not very encouraging I am sure.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 1, 2010)

lol i've seen that thing one time and that was spam on my bday lol


----------



## adelicateflwr (Aug 2, 2010)

i want a PM soooo bad! hehehe... i'm laughing cause it sounded dirty in my head, heehee! ;D


----------



## MaxArden (Aug 2, 2010)

I almost never get Private Messages...but then I don't post that often.


----------



## pretty-n-plump09 (Oct 11, 2010)

I want a pm really bad too..I should probly put a pic or something on here or maybe post more. Maybe thatd help huh? lol


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 11, 2010)

Hahaha.. that is my face when i get a PM.. only the girl version


----------



## Mishty (Oct 11, 2010)

kinkykitten said:


> Hahaha.. that is my face when i get a PM.. only the girl version



Yeah, same here.

I always think I know who it's gonna be from....

I'm rarely wrong, but I love being wrong about PMs.

Unless it's an infraction.

Then I feel kinda like I'm having mind blowing sex with Tommy Lee and ugh oh. Condom broke.


----------



## Bearsy (Oct 12, 2010)

Mishty said:


> Then I feel kinda like I'm having mind blowing sex with Tommy Lee and ugh oh. Condom broke.



That was an odd analogy to say the least, haha.
I don't get many PMs, but when I do they tend to be very helpful advice from the members here.


----------

